# accountable to



## rvtatgr1

making humanitarian action accountable to beneficiary


----------



## Agnès E.

Excuse me, what is your question exactly ?


----------



## Gil

que les responsables de l'aide humanitaire aient l'obligation de rendre des comptes aux bénéficiaires, je veux bien.  Mais que l'aide doive rendre des comptes, IMHO ça ne tient pas debout.


----------



## fetchezlavache

que c'est agaçant ces morceaux de phrase dont on ne sait que faire, sans la moindre question, explication, encore moins un 'bonjour' et ne parlons pas du contexte. je ne sais pas comment faire pour que les nouveaux venus sur ce forum comprennent de quoi nous avons besoin pour les aider au mieux. 

benjy parlait l'autre jour d'une 'obligation' de donner le contexte, je ne vois pas comment ça peut être réalisé dans la pratique.

grrrrrrr.


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> que c'est agaçant ces morceaux de phrase dont on ne sait que faire, sans la moindre question, explication, encore moins un 'bonjour' et ne parlons pas du contexte. je ne sais pas comment faire pour que les nouveaux venus sur ce forum comprennent de quoi nous avons besoin pour les aider au mieux.
> 
> benjy parlait l'autre jour d'une 'obligation' de donner le contexte, je ne vois pas comment ça peut être réalisé dans la pratique.
> 
> grrrrrrr.


 
mmmmffffffffff


----------



## rvtatgr1

désolé pour le manque de politesse, je découvre le forum: 
je cherchais à faire la différence entre accountable for the beneficiary(pour moi être redevable au bénéficiaire) et accountable to the bénéficiary qui n'est pas clair pour moi.
Merci de vos lumières


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> mmmmffffffffff



Il faudrait peut-être un bref message pour indiquer que les réponses sont rédigées par des humains capables d'avoir du plaisir et de la peine et d'être gentils ou désagréables.

Certains pensent peut-être qu'une banque de données se charge de tout...


----------



## Benjy

rvtatgr1 said:
			
		

> désolé pour le manque de politesse, je découvre le forum:
> je cherchais à faire la différence entre accountable for the beneficiary(pour moi être redevable au bénéficiaire) et accountable to the bénéficiary qui n'est pas clair pour moi.
> Merci de vos lumières



sault, et bienvenu sur les forums. 

je veux pas s'eterniser là-dessus mais comme vous avez vu un peu de context et un bonjour, ça fait pas de mal  et dans le future ca vous evitera de vous faire traiter de tous les noms et vous aurez certainement une réponse d'autant plus rapidement 

votre question ainsi constatée sucitera sans doute la réponse que vous cherchez


----------



## Jabote

Benjy said:
			
		

> sa*lu*t, et bienvenu*e* sur les forums.
> 
> je veux pas *m*'*é*terniser là-dessus mais comme vous avez vu un peu de context_*e*_ et un bonjour, ça _*ne*_ fait pas de mal  et dans le futur_*(-)*_ *ç*a vous *é*vitera de vous faire traiter de tous les noms et vous aurez certainement une réponse d'autant plus rapidement
> 
> votre question ainsi constatée su_*s*_citera sans doute la réponse que vous cherchez


 
Sorry could not resist


----------



## Benjy

Jabote said:
			
		

> Sorry could not resist


im glad.. without such wonderful people to go about cleaning after me noone a part from those used to my speshul speeling would be able to read my messages 

thanks


----------



## Gil

Si je comprends bien (et je n'en suis pas sûr), il s 'agit de savoir qui rend des comptes à qui et à quel sujet.

Hypothèse 1  On rend des comptes au donateur à l'origine de l'aide.
On est redevable au donateur de l'aide accordée au bénéficiaire.

Hypothèse 2.. On rend des comptes au bénéficiaire.
On est redevable au bénéficiaire de l'aide humanitaire qui a été envoyée à son intention.

P.S.  Si je n'ai rien compris, d'autres se feront un plaisir de me corriger.


----------



## rayb

rvtatgr1 said:
			
		

> désolé pour le manque de politesse, je découvre le forum:
> je cherchais à faire la différence entre accountable for the beneficiary(pour moi être redevable au bénéficiaire) et accountable to the bénéficiary qui n'est pas clair pour moi.
> Merci de vos lumières


 
Désolé par le manque de politesse. Au moins, je ne suis pas redevable de ce manque de politesse. À mon avis, "accountable for" se traduit comme: "redevable de". En revanche, "accountable to" se traduit comme "responsable auprès" (du bénéficiare dans ce cas)

Amicalement


----------



## Gil

rayb said:
			
		

> Désolé par le manque de politesse. Au moins, je ne suis pas redevable de ce manque de politesse. À mon avis, "accountable for" se traduit comme: "redevable de". En revanche, "accountable to" se traduit comme "responsable auprès" (du bénéficiare dans ce cas)
> 
> Amicalement



So, what do you do with "Accountable to someone for something"?


----------



## fetchezlavache

rendre des comptes à quelqu'un au sujet de quelque chose. je suis d'accord avec  rayb.


----------



## timpeac

"Accountable for" = "celui que l'on reproche si ça tourne mal".
"Accountable to" = "celui à qui on doit rendre les comptes quand on est responsable si ça tourne mal".

"I am accountable for three business sections".
"As a purchasing manager I am accountable to the head of purchasing for my results".


----------



## Gil

timpeac said:
			
		

> "Accountable for" = "celui que l'on reproche si ça tourne mal".
> "Accountable to" = "celui à qui on doit rendre les comptes quand on est responsable si ça tourne mal".
> 
> "I am accountable for three business sections".
> "As a purchasing manager I am accountable to the head of purchasing for my results".


Agreed  Looks good to me.


----------



## timpeac

Gil, tu es sur 999 postes! Encore une et tu es là!!!


----------



## rayb

Gil said:
			
		

> So, what do you do with "Accountable to someone for something"?


À mon avis, il doit rêndre compte à quelqun pour queque chose.


----------



## fetchezlavache

timpeac said:
			
		

> "Accountable for" = "celui que l'on reproche si ça tourne mal".
> "Accountable to" = "celui à qui on doit rendre les comptes quand on est responsable si ça tourne mal".
> 
> "I am accountable for three business sections".
> "As a purchasing manager I am accountable to the head of purchasing for my results".




i _firmly_ disagree with timpeac's _ Accountable for" = "celui que l'on reproche si ça tourne mal"._

accountable to : celui à qui on doit rendre des comptes, i'm ok with that.

accountable for : ce à propos de quoi l'on doit rendre des comptes.

for instance : the usa are still accountable to the international community for their invading iraq. 

but i think that timpeac agrees with me in the end, judging by his examples ...


----------



## timpeac

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> i _firmly_ disagree with timpeac's _Accountable for" = "celui que l'on reproche si ça tourne mal"._
> 
> accountable to : celui à qui on doit rendre des comptes, i'm ok with that.
> 
> accountable for : ce à propos de quoi l'on doit rendre des comptes.
> 
> for instance : the usa are still accountable to the international community for their invading iraq.
> 
> but i think that timpeac agrees with me in the end, judging by his examples ...


 
Of course, we always agree in the end...(not ). Yes, in fact we are in complete agreement here. What I meant was if you're "accountable for" something it is YOU who is "celui que l'on reproche dadada". I agree it wasn't as clear as it could have been.


----------



## calmansi

Il faudrait peut-être se demander pourquoi des termes aussi évidents, et aussi importants socialement et en éducation, que "accountable" et "accountability" sont aussi difficiles à rendre de façon concise en français (et en italien aussi, d'ailleurs). Est-ce que la notion-même manque dans la culture francophone, peut-être?

Claude Almansi


----------



## timpeac

calmansi said:
			
		

> Il faudrait peut-être se demander pourquoi des termes aussi évidents, et aussi importants socialement et en éducation, que "accountable" et "accountability" sont aussi difficiles à rendre de façon concise en français (et en italien aussi, d'ailleurs). Est-ce que la notion-même manque dans la culture francophone, peut-être?
> 
> Claude Almansi


 
Question intéressante. Je ne sais pas. Je dois avouer que dans toute comparaison anglaise française que j'ai vue de taille plus grande qu'un paragraphe disons, n'importe la langue de départ, la française est toujours plus grande que l'anglaise. Vous êtes plus prolixes ? Je ne sais pas. Je sais que des Français d'antan se vantaient d'avoir "la langue la plus claire du monde". Peut-être que c'est parce qu'elle est aussi la plus prolixe du monde.....


----------



## calmansi

Bonsoir, timpeac

Il y a la prolixité inhérente à la langue: par exemple nous ne pouvons pas "sing up the mountain", nous devons "gravir la montagne en chantant"; et  il y a beaucoup moins de monosyllabes en français qu'en anglais, ce qui rallonge aussi. 

Et il y a la prolixité culturelle. Parmi les langues de Wikipedia, il y a le "Simple English". Le "Simple French" n'a pas l'air d'être pour demain ... :S


----------



## timpeac

calmansi said:
			
		

> Bonsoir, timpeac
> 
> Il y a la prolixité inhérente à la langue: par exemple nous ne pouvons pas "sing up the mountain", nous devons "gravir la montagne en chantant"; et il y a beaucoup moins de monosyllabes en français qu'en anglais, ce qui rallonge aussi.
> 
> Et il y a la prolixité culturelle. Parmi les langues de Wikipedia, il y a le "Simple English". Le "Simple French" n'a pas l'air d'être pour demain ... :S


 
Tout au juste, le "simple French" serait "le français quotidien dont  les complications ont toutes été effacées..."


----------



## semiller

Would you use "être redevable" to be "*acountable to"* in a social context (totally aside from business)?  Here's exactly what I mean.  If I mean regularly with a group of guys to discuss pesonal issues, I could say that I meet with an *accountabity *group.  I might even have an *accountability *partner--someone with whom I might share private, personal information to better my spiritual walk.  If my accountablity partner's name is Pierre for instance, could I say "Je suis redevenable à Pierre" or would this mean something else?  Merci bien!


----------



## Gil

Je suis redevable à Pierre - I owe him one...


> 2¨ Être redevable de qqch. à qqn, bénéficier d'un avantage grâce à lui, être son obligé. Þ 1. devoir (I). Je vous suis redevable de cette gratification, d'avoir intercédé en ma faveur. — Absolt Je ne veux point « demeurer redevable à mon ennemi » (Molière)


----------



## calmansi

"to be accountable", c'est devoir de rendre compte de ce qu'on fait: actions, décisions, etc. Dans des textes de pédagogie, j'ai vu  "le rendre compte" pour "accountability": n'importe quoi plutôt que d'utiliser un terme anglais! Mais pas trouvé d'ânerie analogue pour l'adjectif.

En italien, les pédagogues utilisent d'habitude le mot anglais, quitte à  en estropier l'orthographe.

En allemand, il y a Rechenschaftshaftung pour accountability.


----------



## pepskrik

hi everyone ,
i would like to come back to this thread that goes back a long time..
can I translate "je suis responsable devant mon patron /j'ai à rendre compte de toutes les erreurs que j'ai faites" by " I am accountable to my boss for all the mistakes I have done"


----------



## ChiMike

fetchezlavache said:


> i _firmly_ disagree with timpeac's _Accountable for" = "celui que l'on reproche si ça tourne mal"._
> 
> accountable to : celui à qui on doit rendre des comptes, i'm ok with that.
> 
> accountable for : ce à propos de quoi l'on doit rendre des comptes.
> 
> for instance : the usa are still accountable to the international community for their invading iraq.
> 
> but i think that timpeac agrees with me in the end, judging by his examples ...


 
There is a substitution here of thing for person, which does not respond exactly to the question (accountable for the beneficiary):

I am accountable to him. Je dois rendre des comptes à lui. (Je suis responsable envers lui.)
I am accountable for him. Je suis responsable de lui.
I am accountable for it. J'en suis responsalbe. Cela revient à moi.


----------

